# Herf with smelvis turns deadly!



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

So after i didnt have an amazing day yesterday, smelvis and i started talking, and ended up semi planning a herf for today if he was feeling up for it. While it happened a bit late, it did happen. It was extremely fun just sitting around and talking, and i was technically supposed to leave around 5 or 515, but lost track of time and didnt leave until around 610.

I walked in the door and he handed me a Siglo I to smoke because i felt like anything bigger would take to long to smoke. When i went to cut my cigar, he questioned my cutter and then decided to bomb me with a Xikar cutter. Then during our conversation i mentioned that i might end up buying a box soon to keep my lighters and cutter in, and he decided to dig me up a high quality beautiful looking empty box.

Then as I was leaving, he said my cigars were on the chair behind me. I picked up the bag and left without looking at its contents were, but when i got home and looked.. BOOM! Some of the best lookin cigars ive ever seen, including a few padrons he said to give to friends i smoke with who wont know the difference.

All i can say is thanks for the nice talk, smoke, and all the goodies.. And heres the pr0n.


























Thanks a ton smelvis, we should definitely do this again sometime! And it was really cool to see your stuff from the troops. Also you were definitely right when you said the pictures didnt give you the whole effect of just how many cigars you have haha.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Incredible! Dave just received RG from me so I can't hit him again.

Conner, sounds like you had a wonderful time - and consider yourself lucky to be able to hang out with one of THE men in this community!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Heck yeah man...... Way to end a day


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Want to schedule a playdate with smelvis, pm me.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Smelvis is one of the most generous people I have ever met. I'm really glad that you had the chance to meet up with him before you took off.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow what a great herd it must of been.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Way to triple his collection before he leaves! XD

This is awesome. Dave never ceases to amaze me..


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweet, Dave is a great BOTL and a very generous man, we need more like him in this world.

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Conner
Glad we made it work after your story and our talk it was important to me. We only have each other and need to find a way to be there when one of us is in need. I had a good time to, saved me postage 

Also kick ass in Collage find lots of girls with pretty moms and get me their digits and don't over think certain things that we may never really know the answer to. some things just happen. Enjoy life my young friend!!

Uncle Dave LOL


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Conner
> Glad we made it work after your story and our talk it was important to me. We only have each other and need to find a way to be there when one of us is in need. I had a good time to, saved me postage
> 
> Also kick ass in Collage find lots of girls with pretty moms and get me their digits and don't over think certain things that we may never really know the answer to. some things just happen. Enjoy life my young friend!!
> ...


Someone RG this guy for me! :hug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wills said:


> Want to schedule a playdate with smelvis, pm me.


I tried you can't get pm's, all from puff but about three people are always welcome at my home, nothing but stuff I have been bombs with is off limits.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

szyzk said:


> Someone RG this guy for me! :hug:


Got him! :thumb:


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I tried you can't get pm's, all from puff but about three people are always welcome at my home, nothing but stuff I have been bombs with is off limits.


I think that I have a few more days left before I can start PM'ing here.

I would love to smoke some sticks with you but I think you might be a little far away haha. One day I'll meet some of you professional smokers who can teach me a few tricks.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Got him! :thumb:


Thanks, he needed it!

Dave, I hate to say you surprise me because you're always so incredibly generous, but you always surprise me with how incredibly generous you are!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Thanks, he needed it!
> 
> Dave, I hate to say you surprise me because you're always so incredibly generous, but you always surprise me with how incredibly generous you are!


+1 the guy never stops does he?

Conner, its great that you got to hang out with Dave, hes definitely one of the good guys on here.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Conner
> Glad we made it work after your story and our talk it was important to me. We only have each other and need to find a way to be there when one of us is in need. I had a good time to, saved me postage
> 
> Also kick ass in Collage *find lots of girls with pretty moms and get me their digits* and don't over think certain things that we may never really know the answer to. some things just happen. Enjoy life my young friend!!
> ...


This actually made me LOL.. Haha


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Conner
> Glad we made it work after your story and our talk it was important to me. We only have each other and need to find a way to be there when one of us is in need. I had a good time to, saved me postage
> 
> Also kick ass in Collage find lots of girls with pretty moms and get me their digits and don't over think certain things that we may never really know the answer to. some things just happen. Enjoy life my young friend!!
> ...


Aww Unky Dave you're the best.. :lol:


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Someone RG this guy for me! :hug:


Done.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I forgot to add this little tidbit of information. It appears as though Dave may actually be running a B&M from his house, as i was told that i must show my ID to prove my age before i walked out of the house with cigars. Apparently i have a baby face :noidea:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shibby said:


> I forgot to add this little tidbit of information. It appears as though Dave may actually be running a B&M from his house, as i was told that i must show my ID to prove my age before i walked out of the house with cigars. Apparently i have a baby face :noidea:


Yep you do brother no offense ya know just being safe. I'll trade ya ten years for a whole bunch of Cubans ??? You give me the ten years of course 

Have a good trip tomorrow now and remember to wear clean underwear and stuff :noidea: :spank:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yep you do brother no offense ya know just being safe. I'll trade ya ten years for a whole bunch of Cubans ??? You give me the ten years of course
> 
> Have a good trip tomorrow now and remember to wear clean underwear and stuff :noidea: :spank:


Ayay captain! Im gonna take this time to say thanks again! Dont think you realize quite how much it means that you took the time to talk and then bomb the crap outta me... Just remember, i technically hit you first haha. Of course my firecracker had nothing on the beauty you hit me with. And the Siglo you gave me to smoke was delicious by the way!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yes sorry Conner brought me a couple nice cigars the V Reserva is already gone as is the Cariolla? sorry spelling sucks. Thanks for them they were tasty,

Okay now to bed for me again have a good trip bro!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Very nice Dave. Well done.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

To borrow from the Master Card Commercial:

Cohiba Siglo I, about $50
Gifted Cigars, about $150+
A couple hours with Dave = *PRICELESS!*

Cigars can be bought - the time with someone like Dave, well there are no words to describe that. Damn Shibby, you just joined and you've already got to herf with one of the all time greatest people on the planet. YES! I AM jealous!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> To borrow from the Master Card Commercial:
> 
> Cohiba Siglo I, about $50
> Gifted Cigars, about $150+
> ...


Yeah it was definitely a cool experience. However, i gotta go now, gotta finish getting packed and doing other stuff cus i leave for college in 2 hours and i havent finished. Talk to you all on the other side!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> To borrow from the Master Card Commercial:
> 
> Cigars can be bought - the time with someone like Dave, well there are no words to describe that. Damn Shibby, you just joined and you've already got to herf with one of the all time greatest people on the planet. YES! I AM jealous!


+1, couldn't have said it any better than that bro.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Dave you are unbelievable in your generousity!!!! Just Awesome!!!!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> A couple hours with Dave = *PRICELESS!*
> 
> Cigars can be bought - the time with someone like Dave, well there are no words to describe that.


This is what this passion is all about.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome hit Dave...you da man!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Cigars can be bought - the time with someone like Dave, well there are no words to describe that. Damn Shibby, you just joined and you've already got to herf with one of the all time greatest people on the planet. YES! I AM jealous!


Truth.

I'm looking forward to meeting the man next month, if I can make it to the Sept. WA herf!!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Daves generosity never ceases to amaze me.

all that he does for the troops...

great guy.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, It sounds like it was the right thing to get your mind off of things Conner! Smelvis is a guy I would love to herf with, and it looks like he bombed you good. There are some great sticks there, enjoy the smokes brother!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Amazing!

I was looking at all this and thinking what makes this place full of selflessly generous people?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice Dave, well done buddy!


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Well done there, Dave. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you had fun in WA. 

When I first read the post, being new here and seeing Smelvis tie in with the troops I thought it was going to be something about an in theater Herf turning into the participants taking fire. I was thinking maybe Smelvis was deployed.

The 'bomb' nomenclature did pass through my mind as a second thought. 

I'm still hacking through the lingo.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I forgot to add this little tidbit of information. It appears as though Dave may actually be running a B&M from his house, as i was told that i must show my ID to prove my age before i walked out of the house with cigars. Apparently i have a baby face :noidea:


I doubt if Uncle Dave would agree with me, but I suggest you grow some scrub before you go off to college...that and smoking a high-quality cigar will give you that sophisticated look..chicks dig that.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I doubt if Uncle Dave would agree with me, but I suggest you grow some scrub before you go off to college...that and smoking a high-quality cigar will give you that sophisticated look..chicks dig that.


pipes = more bonus points with college folk, for sure. I knew a guy who worked campus security who smoked a cop every day walking around and he got me outta a few... jams.. lets say :spy:


----------

